# Founding a New Rescue!



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Several local rescuers locally just joined together to form a new rescue! This is exciting but also daunting as there is a lot of paperwork- but we hope to make it into something significant! As of today there is now an Alabama Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals (ALSPCA/Alabama SPCA)


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

I think that is fantastic! Good luck to you!

I remember all the paperwork involved when the rescue I volunteer with first started and was working on the 501c3, what a nightmare! Luckily we were able to find a local animal-loving lawyer who did our paperwork for free.


----------

